# FHE - Frontier Energy



## System (28 May 2012)

Ishine International Resources Limited (ISH) has a portfolio of six exploration projects which are prospective for copper-gold mineralisation, in Queensland, and nickel mineralisation, in Western Australia. ISH holds 7 active tenements which accounted for 367 sqkm and 31 exploration licenses granted or applied in Western Australia, South Australia and Queensland in total of 10,696 sqkm.

http://www.ishineresources.com


----------



## springhill (13 August 2012)

MC - $17m
SP - 20c
Shares - 87m
Options - NQ
Cash - $2.1m

I would normally glance at ISH and move straight on, but something in the 4C caught my eye. ISH have no concrete exploration program in place, the Mount Watson project drilling program has been in planning for over 3 quarterly reports, so no need to have abundant cash in the back pocket ready to pay bills.
ISH have over 2m in the bank, but interest received this quarter was a pitiful $2k, by my math that is an interest rate for the quarter of 0.1%, or 0.4%pa.
If this is right, that is pathetic money management.


----------



## System (6 March 2018)

On March 2nd, 2018, Ishine International Resources Limited (ISH) changed its name and ASX code to Superior Lake Resources Limited (SUP).


----------



## greggles (22 May 2018)

Some info on Superior Lake Resources' zinc-copper project in Canada: https://finfeed.com/small-caps/juni...lts-at-superior-resources-zinc-copper-project


----------



## Clansman (24 May 2018)

Seriously mate, are you just trying to push this to the top. This thing is a joke.


----------



## greggles (25 May 2018)

Clansman said:


> Seriously mate, are you just trying to push this to the top. This thing is a joke.



I'm not plugging it, just sharing an article I found so those interested can better understand what the company is currently working on.


----------



## barney (3 July 2018)

Clansman might like to take another look at this one now eh Greg …..

Maiden High grade Zinc resource announced this morning ….. quick read it looks very promising …. more research later


----------



## greggles (3 July 2018)

Yes, it's looking good barney. The company is claiming that the project has the highest grade zinc of any ASX-listed company so it could go much higher once all the profit takers are shaken out.


----------



## barney (3 July 2018)

Looks impressive at first glance..... 

Trading wise, I never chase spikes anymore …. Definitely on the Watchlist and wait for the next retracement/consolidation phase …. If it behaves as expected, look for some value entries. Cheers.


----------



## barney (3 July 2018)

Currently at 0.054 cents ….. UP 68.75%  ……….. Big run and well done to anyone holding. 

Unfortunately with steep wide ranging climbs the retracement/consolidation phase often gets distorted and extended ….. Will watch with interest however..... 

As I typed … back to 0.051 cents …..


----------



## barney (6 July 2018)

As suspected, the initial wide range high volume spike was going to be difficult to sustain.   

Their Zinc project looks excellent but at least 3 years till Production so a lot of water under the bridge till that eventuates.

Current Cash is just over $1 million so money will be required not too far down the track.

They will be Drilling for further resource upgrades in Q3 so there should be some trading opportunities

Trading will be tempered with the requirement for further Cap Raises so getting the timing right will be the hardest part …..definitely stays on the Watchlist


----------



## System (9 February 2022)

On February 9th, 2022, Superior Lake Resources Limited (SUP) changed its name and ASX code to Frontier Energy Limited (FHE).


----------



## noirua (6 October 2022)

Frontier Energy (ASX:FHE) pens collaboration deal with Waroona Energy
					

Frontier Energy (ASX:FHE) and Waroona Energy sign a collaboration agreement regarding the production of renewable energy in WA.




					themarketherald.com.au
				



Frontier Energy (FHE) has signed a collaboration agreement with Waroona Energy to share discussions regarding renewable energy in Western Australia.

The companies both have projects in the Waroona region of WA, with Waroona’s namesake project being a 241-megawatt solar farm that sits adjacent to Frontier’s Bristol Springs green hydrogen project.


----------



## Country Lad (7 October 2022)

FHE came up in my scans as a prospective setup for a break at 41. The momentum was strong immediately after open so I had a dabble knowing it would go through my indicator points.








It is a long way from achieving the end goal. The collaboration with Waroona is a good idea so that they are not competing for the same customers for the solar output.

There will likely be interest in FHE as a hydrogen play further down the track, but there is a lot of groundwork yet to be done.

The start of construction of the solar farm for both companies is not until next year. So far the hydrogen project is in the planning stage with the study work, offtake, project financing over the next 12 months. Then access to “_the significant capital_”, additional environmental studies and regulatory approvals before a decision to go ahead with the construction of the 36.6MW alkaline electrolyser. Output would be 4.4 million kilogram of hydrogen per annum.

GHD have now been appointed to undertake the pre FEED study.

So there is a lot of work ahead of them and I would expect the enthusiasm to start wearing off and I will likely not have these shares for long.


----------

